
An AWS Competitor: Elastic Server On Demand - chaostheory
http://es.cohesiveft.com/
======
pjkerpan
Thanks for pointing us out.

We are NOT an AWS competitor though. We allow you to build your application
stacks dynamically (like RoR + nginx + mongrel + etc) and build them out in
virtual formats like VMware or Xen, AND also deploy to clouds like Amazon EC2.

~~~
PStamatiou
yeah I was going to say.. they support EC2

